# صابون سائل لليدين



## chem1982 (28 أبريل 2012)

- تكسابون 12%

2- كمبرلان 8% (لمعة)
3- جليسرين 1%
3- كلوريد الصوديوم 1.5%

وتذوب خارجيا
4- مادة حافظة ( حمض الستريك) 0.20%
عطر 0.7%
5- لون ( 30-40جرام لكل طن .. حسب درجة اللون المرغوب بها
طريقة العمل
بيئة العمل عند80 درجة مئوية - لتمام التذاوب ما بين التكسابون والماء ومعهما الكمبرلان .. وإضافة اللون والعطر تكون في المدى من 40-45درجة مئوية .. لكي لا يحدث كسر لروابطها
لاتسونا من الدعاء


----------



## Abu Laith (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## matrix2022 (11 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ولكن هل المطلوب القيام بالتسخين للماء أم ماذا .......؟ اتمنى الافادة اكثر وبارك الله لكم وبارك فيكم وزادكم علما وخيرا *


----------



## chem1982 (11 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
التسخين هنا لمادتي الكمبرلان والتكسابون وذلك لتسريع الذوبان فقط واذا لم ترد التسخين فعليك بالتحريك لفترة غير قصيرة حتي تمام الذوبان


----------



## مازن81 (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## ابو عصيده المصرى (22 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى البدايه اهنئكم بحلول شهر رمضان المعظم اعاده الله تعالى عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
واحب ان اوجه تساؤلى الى من لديه الخبره والعلم لينفع به وينتفع من اجله
فسؤالى هو 
ما هى افضل انواع العطور للصابون السائل والقوالب؟
وهل هى نفس العطور المستخدمه فى البرفانات؟
واين تباع فى مصر؟
وما سعرها ؟
وايضا ما هى افضل انواع الالوان للصابون؟
واين تباع


ارجو الافاده ممن لديه الخبره فى اقرب وقت
و جزاكم الله خيرا :6::56:


----------



## publicsoft (28 يوليو 2012)

يا ريت الرد يا شباب على الأخ أبو عصيدة المصرى
حيث هذه الأسئلة مهمة جدا بالنسبة لى أيضا
مع الشكر


----------



## flaybird10 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

والله على علمى ان فى انواع عطور للصابون الكيلو منها ب 120 جنية مصرى ودة بتحط منة حوالى 100 جرام على البرميل وبيديلو ريحة جميلة ودة برضو بيتباع فى العتبة
اما زيوت البرفان تختلف عن المعطرات 
الوان الصابون لا اعلم افضل الاوان لة


----------

